# Good Dim Sum in the North Dallas/Irving area?



## crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

Title says it. New job out here and haven't found much variety as far as food goes. I suddenly have a craving for dim sum so if you know of a place in the areas....  Thanks.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

um..... well..... hmm....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

This should be in the Regional section.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you stumped me.....I cant remember what dim sum is.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Try the Cream of Sum Yung Gui when you find a place.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Good DimSum...Look up Maxim's in Richardson. 

I'll get Reuben (Imobejoas) in here, he knows his dim-sum.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey there's a few places I like to go. Depending on whether you want quality or quantity.

There's... 
Shui-wah: which is on the china town "strip" if you can call it that. They have a dim sum buffet for around 10 bucks. They aren't bad, but they aren't spectacular... you lookin' for cheap, that's the place.

Maxim: HUGE restaurant also in the china town strip. Their stuff is pretty good. Just watch out for a long line if you come during the peak times.

Archenciel (sp): This place is in garland. Jupiter and Walnut IIRC. They are pretty good too, but not as nice (atmosphere-wise) as Maxim. 

Kirin Court: Also a place a lot of folks go. It's located on southbound 75, in between beltline and spring valley off a small street called Sherman. It's in a two story chinesey building, 2nd floor. They're fairly new. I didn't like their service very much, but their food is just as good as the other too.

Yup that's about it. =)


----------



## crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool, thanks!! Now I've got something to do this weekend..... Might actually learn my way around the area even!


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I know Dim Sum, and dim sum more. HAR HAR =P ok lame.


----------

